# Fantasy Rp [sfw]



## KageKamonohashi (Aug 10, 2018)

Hey, so I've been looking for someone to do a little experiment with. I love rping and world making, and I wanted to make an rp that has elements of a video game as well with an economy, skills, xp, etc. It would be mostly an adventure/fantasy based rp, and considering it's more action/adventure based, I intend for this to be sfw. Also, I would really prefer my partners to put in a bit of effort into their posts considering I'll be putting a TON of effort into making this as fun as possible, and it's super disappointing to recieve a 2 word response to a post you poured your heart and soul into. I understand if people aren't used to making decently sized posts or anything. In fact, I'm more than willing to help out and advise on how to do so, but my partner has to be open to taking the advice. Anyways, let me know if you are interested or want more information. Below is an example of my rp style along with a brief intro to the rp I want to do.

~~~~~~~​
    Welcome to the kingdom of Valdonia, a segregated nation cut off from the other 6 kingdoms by the ocean to the east and south, the desert to the west, and the wastelands to the north. Here, furs roam the land in peace. But none roam moreso than the adventurers - a type of wandering citizens dedicated to helping out whoever they can wherever they can... though, let's face it, there is always some sort of cost, whether it just be food and lodging, or something a bit more expensive.

    The adventurers typically specialize in a particular class or job, whether it be swordplay, archery, magic, crafting, stealth, or just about anything you can think of. Of course, no one class is the best, and as such, adventurer guilds have popped up all over the land, joining different classes and races of adventurers together to form strong parties for the toughest of tasks. 

    And these parties are needed too - especially now. For while the land has been in peace for generations, there is a cold wind blowing from the north. Rumors have begun, speaking of necromancers from a foreign kingdom and their malicious intent. Now is not the time to be a lone hero. We must bond together for our own protection and the protection of those we love. Of course, if you wish to brave the coming storms alone, that is your right as well. Either way, we welcome to the kingdom and wish you a safe exploration!


----------



## AwoDee (Aug 11, 2018)

Do you have a telegram?


----------



## KageKamonohashi (Aug 11, 2018)

I do. I have discord and telegram. I'll PM you my telegram.


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Aug 11, 2018)

hmm mesa is intrested in this ^^ mind shooting me a pm so we can talk about this?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 11, 2018)

Is this a thread, on a furry site, asking for a non-lewd roleplay, *on a furry site*? Intriguing.

But if I had enough details, it'd go beyond intriguing as in what and where it is and more towards the interesting side of things


----------



## KageKamonohashi (Aug 12, 2018)

Why yes, this IS a thread on a furry site, asking for a non lewd thread *on a furry site*, because for many of us _on this furry site_, the community is about much more than an animalistic desire to satisfy the instinctual need for physical pleasure. For many of us on this furry site, the community is defined by the creativity which flows regularly through the members, and the usually accepting and welcoming attitude of the community as a whole, which is lacking in many societies.

So if you wish for more information, feel free to PM me to ask for details because I usually try to tailor the experience of the rp to specific individuals, and the main premise of the plot may change depending on with whom I am rping.


----------



## Zezel (Aug 12, 2018)

Seems really interesting.

Are you doing like a dnd?


----------



## KageKamonohashi (Aug 12, 2018)

Yeah, something like DnD, though considering it's a one-on-one rp and I don't have too much experience with DMing the actual game, it's not the same. But the concepts are the same: stats, money, some fighting (though obviously more character development-centric than fighting), etc.


----------



## Zezel (Aug 12, 2018)

Ah I see


----------



## Slytheria (Aug 15, 2018)

I am very interested in this.  Though I don't see how you could really incorporate stats and the like in a text-based RP, I'd love to see how you do it.  If you're still looking for someone to roleplay with, I'm definitely down to give this a go.  

However, Thursday through Saturday are my 12 hour shifts at work.  My ability to make timely responses are greatly hampered then.  I have Discord that I check often, even on break at work. 

Slytheria#7570


----------



## Universe (Aug 15, 2018)

I’m in


----------

